# New Bermuda lawn weeds



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm a new member.

I planted my Maya Bermuda lawn on July 2nd.
I'm getting a good stand of grass, we have been extremely dry here, I've drug water hoses and sprinklers around for a while now.

I'm getting a few weeds, more in the bare spots than where the grass is thick.

When can I start using some weed killers on the grass? It is almost 4 weeks since I planted it.

Thanks


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Someone with more knowledge will chime in later but most herbicides will tell you how soon you can apply on a newly seeded lawn. I waited waaaay to long to do mine but I smashed it hard with some Celsius at about 6 weeks I think.

Aaaand welcome to TLF!!!!

There is a really good article from the University of Arkansas that out lines a lot @J_nick @Colonel K0rn @Tellycoleman


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Welcome to TLF, glad to have you here. :thumbup: Congratulations on the new lawn, it looks great!

Pictures are always great to have, and it wouldn't be a bad idea to start a lawn journal in the Warm Season subforum. While you're there, at the top of the forum is the Popular Threads  sticky. First, you'll want to read through the Bermuda Bible: The New Testament which will give a new bermuda lawn owner a great head start on how best to maintain and care for your new lawn. Once you read through that thread, The Bermuda Triangle will help you get some insight into the bare minimum of herbicides that you'll find easiest to treat most of the common weeds that you'll face in your lawn.

I've got to stress to you how important getting your preemergent (PreM) treatment down in the Fall and Spring are in order to have as weed-free a lawn as you can get. This practice, along with proper mowing are going to be some of the best practices that you can give yourself and your lawn and give you the edge over 90% of the neighbor's yards.

To specifically answer your question about herbicides, you can go right on and spray everything with Celsius. Per the label


> SEEDING AND SPRIGGING INTERVALS
> Seeded Bermudagrass, Zoysiagrass and Centipedegrass: This product may be applied to Bermudagrass up to
> 60 days prior to seeding without a significant reduction in stand where the soil is disturbed at planting. For newly established
> stands, do not apply this product for at least 4 weeks after emergence as injury may result.


Have you mowed yet?

That big ugly weed in the center of the weed picture is goose grass. Also pictured are some sedges, spurge and another one I can't identify.

If it was my yard, I'd be doing a broadcast spray of Celsius at the medium rate, and Certainty at 1.25 oz/A tomorrow  You'll probably need to do a follow up application in 4-6 weeks depending on which weeds survive the first spray. You can go with Sulfentrazone or MSMA to take out the goose grass. Those 3 chems should be a staple for your spraying.

If you have further questions, feel free to ask them, and we'll try to help as we can.


----------



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey guys
Thanks for your responses.
Yes, I've mowed 5 times, at 2-1/4 inches. It's growing fast.

I just ordered Celsius and Certainty.

I have a field behind my my shop that I planted common Bermuda in 2 years ago. I've kinda let it go, no herbicide or fertilizer. It grows well, just have a lot of weeds. I'm thinking I'm going to try to work on also.

Thanks for the help

Chicken Man


----------



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Welcome to TLF, glad to have you here. :thumbup: Congratulations on the new lawn, it looks great!
> 
> Pictures are always great to have, and it wouldn't be a bad idea to start a lawn journal in the Warm Season subforum. While you're there, at the top of the forum is the Popular Threads  sticky. First, you'll want to read through the Bermuda Bible: The New Testament which will give a new bermuda lawn owner a great head start on how best to maintain and care for your new lawn. Once you read through that thread, The Bermuda Triangle will help you get some insight into the bare minimum of herbicides that you'll find easiest to treat most of the common weeds that you'll face in your lawn.
> 
> ...


Colonel KOrn,

My Celsius and Certainty are supposed to be here Friday.
I'm thinking about getting some PGR to help the grass spread.

1- your thoughts on this

2- how long should I wait to put down PGR after the weed killer.

Thanks


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Pull the spurge, careful to get the taproot. I know a lot of labels include spurge but usually at the higher rate (read yellow your grass for as long as it takes to kill the weed rate - 3-4 weeks) pre-emergent if you have'nt already put it down is always a good idea as the above post From @Colonel K0rn it keeps new weeds from germinating. Btw your yard is looking great! Spurge is the darker green with parallel leafs, lower lying, with a pinkish stem in the picture.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Your picture. Some of the spurge circled.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I would wait until you have more coverage on the whole yard, with evidence that there are stolons being created by the current plants before you consider applying any PGR. With my yard, I started seeing it take off when I started mowing frequently and at a lower HOC. This year was the first year that I started using PGR on the front (which I renovated).


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I would wait until you have more coverage on the whole yard, with evidence that there are stolons being created by the current plants before you consider applying any PGR. With my yard, I started seeing it take off when I started mowing frequently and at a lower HOC. This year was the first year that I started using PGR on the front (which I renovated).


I agree i would NOT use PGR until next year. I think @J_nick used it on his 1st year but he seeded about a month earlier than you. I would wait.

The link below is the best article on when to apply herbicides to a seeded bermuda lawn. It gives you rates. I think i read this article about a million times last year

Growing Bermuda From Seed


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I would get the weeds under control before I started PGR. If you do end up spraying PGR start with the hybrid rate and move up if needed, I OD'd my Riviera on the first round using the Common rate.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I have crabgrass in my bermuda lawn currently. What do I need to do to make sure they die off and of not come back next year?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Tennisace89 said:


> I have crabgrass in my bermuda lawn currently. What do I need to do to make sure they die off and of not come back next year?


Read the Bermuda Triangle and the Bermuda Bible. Follow them and you will be fine.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Not come back next year = pre emergent


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Not come back next year = pre emergent


This^^^. Keep in mind, crabgrass is an annual summer weed. You get your PreM down, little to no crabgrass. I can count on both hands and have a few fingers left of the number of crabgrass plants I've gotten out of the front and back yard this season.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you. I'll get Prodiamine and apply is around October.


----------

